# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  Нужен СОВЕТ !

## MaksimKa33rus

У меня системный блок :
процессор QuadCore Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600, 2400 MHz
материнская плата Gigabyte GA-P35-S3
оператива 1 Corsair Dominator CM2X2048-8500C5D	2 Гб DDR2 
оператива 2 Corsair Dominator CM2X2048-8500C5D	2 Гб DDR2
видеокарта ASUS Radeon HD 5850 725 Mhz PCI-E 2.1 1024 Mb 4000 Mhz 256 bit DVI HDMI HDCP
жёсткий диск 1 SAMSUNG HD322HJ ATA Device (320 Гб, 7200 RPM, SATA-II)
жёсткий диск 2 ST3500630AS ATA Device (500 Гб, 7200 RPM, SATA-II)
CD/DVD rom 1 ASUS DRW-2014L1T
CD/DVD rom 2 Sony NEC Optiarc AD-7243S
блок питания *Hiper HPU-4M530 530w*

монитор Asus VH242H

я хочу узнать, хватает-ли мощности БП для нормальной работы компа ? 
стоит ли менять БП на *FSP Epsilon 85Plus 600W* или посоветуйте какой лучше приобрести БП ?

----------


## MaksimKa33rus

какую марку БП посоветуете ! Hiper, Corsair, FSP, Thermaltake ?

----------


## Pdv

Для такой конфы я бы посоветовал брать с запасом. 650-700в, если будете харды добавлять.
Смотрите минимальную рекомендованную мощность блока питания для вашей видюхи (как правило написано на коробке), но отталкиваться все-таки лучше не от минимальной.
Всегда берите в расчет, что если у вас бпшник 550в, то на деле это 500в.
Из марок могу посоветовать Enermax (если средства позволяют), либо уже что-то более дешевое.. Hiper хороший, если он родной сборки, а не где-нибудь под китаем.
FSP не плохие, термалтейки тоже ничего... в таком ценовом диапазоне, они все одинаковые, отличаются лишь какими-то фишками (съемными проводами, индикаторами и пр.)
Если планируется разгон, то тут вам уже конкретно подбирать надо.

----------

